# Circuito de configuracion del 555 on off !



## Dextrom666 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola que tal Foro, una vez encontre en una pagina de internet que habia una configuracion del 555 en la cual al  presionar una vez un boton la salida era un UNO logico y si se presionaba nuevamente el boton, la salida esta vez es Cero logico, o sea un On / Off pero on un 555, si alguien tiene el circuito o el link porfa me lo pasa.
Gracias de antemano-
Dx.


----------



## zgouki (Oct 3, 2007)

Perdon que sea entrometido, pero para que precisas un circuito asi? No es mas conveniente utilizar un interruptor comun ON/OFF, valga la redundancia?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 3, 2007)

Podés usar también un flip-flop. De paso te evitás el rebote del pulsador.


----------



## Dextrom666 (Oct 3, 2007)

BUeno lo que pasa es que tengo un solo boton con resorte, de esos que no se quedan enganchados, y quiero que al presionar una vez, se encienda un relay y al presionar de nuevo se desactive, es para activar el sistema de aire de una offset.
Tambien podria ser un boton de esos que se quedan enganchados ( interruptor) para el on / off pero queria hacerlo con este tipo de boton, ya que el circuito original de esa offset usa este tipo de boton.


----------



## bebeto (Jul 7, 2009)

.... creo que te puedo dar otra idea yo lo tengo montado y me anda perfecto....  

te dejo el esquematico... con este circuito logro  encender y apagar  una fuente, sin problemas... espero que te sea de ayuda....


----------



## fantaxmax (Nov 2, 2010)

puedes ocupar el 74ls73 (2 FF JK) y colocas una en conmutacion (J y K a Vcc) y en clock le colocas es pulsador y este a Vcc cosa que cuando presiones active la salida y cuando lo vuelvas a presionar se desactive y asi sucesivamente y te ahorras ocupar un 555 y varios componentes pasivos


----------



## BKAR (Nov 2, 2010)

revisa el datasheet


----------



## djprz (Dic 18, 2010)

proba con este q funciona perfecto!


----------

